# Hackberry Rod & Gun - Duck Hunting - 11/19/2017



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

Ariel surveys done a week before the opening of our duck season estimated 1,58 million ducks in the state. Over the first 9 days our hunters have made a big dent in that estimation. Our hunters have harvested over 1600 of the fast flying fowl and each of our blinds is averaging over 14 ducks per hunt. There are spectacular numbers for us and we are way ahead any year we can remember in quite a while. Each cold front through our area continues to bring in more ducks to the marsh.

Our specially priced hunting trips will begin around Thanksgiving so call toll free at 888.762.3391 and check availability for you and a friend to come experience a gentlemanâ€™s duck hunt you wonâ€™t soon forget. Hellâ€¦â€¦.The GUMBO alone is worth the price of the trip.

http://hackberryrodandgun.com/hunting/hunting-gallery/


----------

